# I'm rather new to this fibromyalgia stuff....



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hello everyone! I have been posting on the IBS board for about a month now, I have IBS as well as fibromyalgia, I understand that they sometimes go hand-in-hand. Well, anyway, I went to a rheumatologist who told me that I have fibromyalgia, however he really didn't do anything for me other than to tell me to just go back to my family doctor. My family doctor put me on antidepressants to help my sleep. But, I couldn't stand the side effects of the antidepressants (Paxil, and another one whose name escapes me right now). I guess, I was just wondering if taking antidepressants at night gives you much relief. I have extreme fatigue and pain all over. I try to exercise in the hopes that the fatigue will go away, but some days the fatigue is so bad I can't even do a 10-minute walk. I am interested in vitamins and supplements that may help....or, any prescription drugs for that matter. My fatigue and pain have been going on now for about 2 or 3 years.Renee


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Renee,I have IBS-D. I used to be "active" at the IBS bulletin board, but since I got my FM diagnose I have been pretty focused at this. Some days (or weeks) I havenï¿½t got any energy at all, so I just check in here for time to time. I have problem with fatigue but since my doc found out that I have deficiency of folic acid and Vitamin B12, I have taken these vitamins. I must say that I have a lot more energy now since I started eating Vitamin B12. Maybe you doc can check if you need these vitamins? I know that a lot of fibro patients have deficiency of folic acid and vitamin B12. Take care, Mio


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi Mio! I will talk to my doctor about that, I know that I don't eat as well as I should so I wouldn't be at all surprised if I was deficient in those vitamins. Yesterday I bought some multi-vitamins, and also a protein powder that I am mixing with Rice Dream, it supposedly helps for energy and has spirulina and bee pollen in it, and a bunch of other "stuff". Many years ago I used to get B-12 shots, but that doctor retired and now I can't find another doctor who will do that for me.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo u 2, FMS usualy has sleep disturbences,you may not even know you have,restful sleep helps fatige.ive been usingelevil its usualy helps.sorry bout the spelling,purty sick rite now.welcome here anyway.gotta go


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi Squrts! I think you have probably hit the nail rite on the head....I don't sleep well at all. I am going to look into something for sleep and relaxation. Has anyone out there ever tried Valerian?? I haven't tried it yet, but am thinking about doing so.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Renee:I found that anti-depressants worked for me. Everyone is different and you have to experiment with different meds or natural stuff to see what works best for you. I found that I wasn't sleeping well and in turn started hurting more. I sort of fell into that "black hole" of depression and needed help to get me out. My rheumy told me that walking (low impact aerobic exercise) should help release endorphines. I think endorphines make up feel better. I try to get into a routine every night of taking a warm bath and reading. It has helped with the sleeping. I also do yoga, stretching exercises (this really helps). Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Hi ponygirl,Just read in our local paper today about the side effects of Paxil, it causes nausea, constipation, dry mouth, anxiety, tremor and insomnia. Makes you wonder why doctors would suggest that if you're trying to get some sleep plus since most FM people have IBs, what do you need constipation for? You were right to avoid it.Casey.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Thanks everyone for your replies! My doctor also told me that walking is helpful, so I try to do some walking at least 2 times a week, or more if I can. Part of me wants to try an anti-depressant to see if it will help my sleep problem, but another part of me is afraid to try any more anti-depressants. My doctor gave me some samples of Effexor, and so far I have just sort of looked at them, gotten them out and got ready to take them, then chickened out! Right now I take Xanax as needed to help me sleep, but it doesn't seem to work as much as it used to. I find that reading before going to bed helps me to relax, and I have a relaxation tape that sometimes helps....just seems that for about the past month I have really been unable to get any good sleep. I begin classes at the technical college next week, so of course I am worrying about not getting enough sleep before classes in the morning. Right now I am leaning toward trying the valerian...will let you know how it goes if I try it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Dear Ponygirl! I have fibro and take amtriptyline tablets. I also take valerian root. The two are very helpful in controling most of the pain and gives me several good nights rest a week. Please check with your Dr. and your pharmacist to be absolutley certain the combination is safe for you to take. Hang in there. There are good days ahead! JM


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Ponygirl, amitriptylene and elivil and the same drug, and I got terrific relief from it for about 6 years.JM, I also tried valerien root, but the smell was something I couldn't overcome, it had to be the most foul smell stuff in the entire store.(but it does help) I bought it in tea bags, a combo with spermint tea, made it slightly easier to get down.Lori Ann


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate all of your suggestions, now it's just a process of finding what works for me.Renee


----------

